
PUBG on VirtualXposed - Aureliatos
https://virtualxposed.org/
======
Aureliatos
VirtualXposed doesn't show PUBG app when added to virtual space.. Does anybody
know why this happens?I downloaded the APK from a third party source
([https://virtualxposed.org/](https://virtualxposed.org/)) Could this be the
reason for this problem?

